# OLE server is not registered, to register, reinstall.



## timestop (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, when i use Microsoft access 2003, i go to form and create new form design, then i click on tools, there is alot of function for me to click like example camera control and so on. i click on the "Microsoft Outlook date control' and it pop out an error saying that "OLE server is not registered, to register, reinstall". 

Then i went to website to find solution, and one of the solution is to install visual studio. i try installing the trail version of Visual Studio 2005 but still the error pop out. Then i try to open the visual studio and click on the function again but the error still pop out. I also try the microsoft website solution but it does not work. So anyone got any solution?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you post links to the things you have tried so we don't just repeat what you have already tried. Installing Visual Studio will not fix anything.

If your antivirus has script-blocking capability, turn off script-blocking.

Click Start, click Run, type Regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Triedit\Triedit.dll", and then click OK.


----------



## timestop (Apr 14, 2007)

i have try the solution u give me still cannot, i try reinstalling ms access and also upgrade the micrcosoft outlook 2007 but cannot. i found that i am able to add the microsoft office outlook date control at the microsoft office outlook 2007. How do i link it to microsoft access so i can use it there?


----------



## timestop (Apr 14, 2007)

i think it got to something to do with the microsoft office outlook 2007 as the control is call microsoft office outlook date control. So just need to link it to access can already?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you try turning off your antivirus and antimalware apps?


----------



## timestop (Apr 14, 2007)

I try disabling the antivirus software and try to insert the date control again but it still pop out the same error. It seem to be impossible to solve this issue, any idea? Do anyone know where to link microsoft outlook to microsoft access?


----------

